# Who has Peavey Classic 30 Head?



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

*Peavey Classic 30 (Head) amp owners, help?*

I want one of these but do not have enough info. The size and, of course, the price are the important factors. The main drawback is the absence of a standby button. 
Do you think that it is a good amp in general? Is it enough for a med size club? and what are the alternatives?

Thanks sdsre


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you want the specs:

www.peavey.com

the classic series are very good amps. they're easily loud enough to play clubs, as you should be getting mic'd anyway. what are the alternatives? other low wattage heads, really. peavey classic 50, traynor YCS50 head, mesa single rec, laney GH50, Orange Rockerverb (not in the same budget though ), trinity 18W, marshall JTM?, marshall DSL50..


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, though, the head version is out of production, I guess. There is no info at their website. Anyways, what should be the right price for a clean second hand of the head version?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A friend of mine has the Tweed Classic 30 head.

It is certainly loud, has reverb (nice), *needs 16 ohms impedance speaker(s)*, looks cool and sounds great.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you see this?
http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=15971


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

greco said:


> Did you see this?
> http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=15971


Yep, I saw it. I will consider it if I cannot find a second hand. And it is a little dissapointment that could not have a choice for 8 ohms speaker outputs. Peavey is an interesting brand always something missing :smile: 

By the way, if your friend wants to sell it, let me know.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

they should have the manual in the archive or at the amp forum..?


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Budda said:


> they should have the manual in the archive or at the amp forum..?


well, actually I found all the written info about the amp, but have not had a chance of hearing the sound of it. I am wondering whether it sounds similar to a fender blues deluxe????


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

CDWaterloo said:


> well, actually I found all the written info about the amp, but have not had a chance of hearing the sound of it. I am wondering whether it sounds similar to a fender blues deluxe????


Oh..no they don't..hehe. they sound realy good..but different. there's a 50w head for sale cheap in montreal kiiji.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a demo of the Classic 50 4x10 that covers a lot of ground:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2-ZeVcX6Os

I imagine the head is pretty similar, depending on what sort of cab you use.

I'm a bit puzzled that the 30 and the 50 use the same tubes but output different wattage. Perhaps I'm missing something?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> Here's a demo of the Classic 50 4x10 that covers a lot of ground:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2-ZeVcX6Os
> 
> ...


Hey, I know this guy from the other forum that I visit. Good old Mister Sooty! 
I was going to mention how he's been using one for like the last 9 years, and even after trying all sorts of other amps, nothing does it for him like this one.

Ya, I don't understand the 50 and 30 thing either. Maybe the 30 runs more towards class A, giving it less total power. I also My guess is also that the 30 could be running a bit over 30, and the 50 somewhat under for their max powers, but I'm sure there are real experts here that have a better idea how much power they both might have and why. Mister Sooty does mention that he much prefers the 50 because of things like the master volume and the presence control that it has and the 30 doesn't... and that he likes the sound better in general. 
I've heard him mention especially how well it is for taking pedals.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

al3d said:


> there's a 50w head for sale cheap in montreal kiiji.


sadly missed that opportunity.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the 30W IS class A. 2x EL84's.

classic 50 is A/B and 2x EL34's.

as far as i know. so.. look that stuff up lol


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Budda said:


> the 30W IS class A. 2x EL84's.
> 
> classic 50 is A/B and 2x EL34's.
> 
> as far as i know. so.. look that stuff up lol


Hey Budda, I thought that it is a class AB amp??? I will check it, thanks...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Budda said:


> the 30W IS class A. 2x EL84's.
> 
> classic 50 is A/B and 2x EL34's.
> 
> as far as i know. so.. look that stuff up lol


Nope. Both amps each run on a quad of EL84s. The same tube set. I know I don't usually hear about 50 watt amps on EL84s. Amps like that (with a quad of EL84s) seem to be often cathode biased and have "30" in the name.

I'm guessing that they are both officially A/B, but perhaps the 30 runs more towards class A and is therefore less efficient. That is my guess at an explanation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i've been told that peavey (like most other brands) doesnt put the correct wattage on their amps - they go by number of tubes.

which explains why my "120W" JSX (apparently comes in at 72W) couldnt get any louder then a 60W VHT (similar tone, similar volume).


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Perhaps the numbers reflect weight rather than watts?

Classic 30 weighs 30 lbs
Classic 50 weighs 50 lbs?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> Perhaps the numbers reflect weight rather than watts?
> 
> Classic 30 weighs 30 lbs
> Classic 50 weighs 50 lbs?


Good one !! 

If so, I can't wait for them to bring out the Classic 5

Dave


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

'cept in reality, I imagine it's more like 45 lbs for the Classic 30, and about 65 lbs for the 50.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> 'cept in reality, I imagine it's more like 45 lbs for the Classic 30, and about 65 lbs for the 50.


Actually, my friend bought the Classic 30 *head*, in part, due to having chronic back problems. The head weighs somewhere around 25 to 30 lbs. 

Dave


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, good point. I was thinking of the combos.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

to me, dimensions and weight are the major factors as well as the sound quality. But it has to be enough for a med size club too. Therefore, I am considering Peavey classic 30 head, though I am not sure that it is enough for med size clubs for 2-3 hours performances.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll bet that it is loud enough for a medium sized club.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Should be good enough for medium sized gigs. I have the C30 combo that our singer (from the old band I was in) and I had been using for gigs. I've also used the combo with an extension cab when I need "to push more air".

I also use an archtop through the C30 for my new R&B band where I play it clean all the time. This band is quieter and there is enough headroom in the amp for me to play it clean. Mind you not "fendery" clean, but with a good speaker and good tubes, the cleans are not shabby at all. 

It took me a while to like the C30. The change in speaker and tubes did it for me. It's now my "grab and go" amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

CDWaterloo said:


> to me, dimensions and weight are the major factors as well as the sound quality. But it has to be enough for a med size club too. Therefore, I am considering Peavey classic 30 head, though I am not sure that it is enough for med size clubs for 2-3 hours performances.


if you're playing any gigs in a club, you should be getting mic'd. which means yes, you should be able to show up with your Epi VJ and play clean.


----------

